# When to go to adult food?



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

Bubbly is about a year old (not exact on the age), and his old family was feeding him an adult Purina kibble. I kept him on that the first week, and transitioned to Just 6 by Rachael Ray (I know now that it's not the best - when this bag is gone... the brand is not coming back)... but during his bath last Friday I realized he's skin and bones under all the fluff... 

The family he came from had 6 other dogs, and he was always the last to eat. He never eats a whole heck of lot, unless we're at my Mom's, where he CHOWS down on Buddy's food... which is a mix of Newman's Own Dry and Newman's Own Grain Free Wet... he goes crazy for this stuff, and ate an entire bowl the night we spent out there.

My question is... is he old enough to be off puppy food? If he is, I am definitely considering switching him to the Newman's brand when what we have now is gone... If not, can you suggest a good puppy food? I have read a lot of the threads here, but haven't found much about when to transition from puppy food to adult food. 

Also... any ideas on how to get him to eat what we have left of the Just 6? He does eat it, but mostly at night - after going almost all day on nothing. I do let him have bits of chicken, yogurt, and any safe veggies/fruits I am eating throughout the day... but other than that, he only eats right before bed... I'm worried he's not getting enough : (


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't feed puppy food at all any more. Even my pups go on an all life stages food. 

I would mix the rest of the Just 6 in with his new food. Freeze the rest of it and it will stay fresh. 

Free feeding can encourage picky eating. I feed my dogs meals. I leave the food down for 10-15 minutes and pick it up. If they don't eat, too bad! Nothing until the next meal. 

It is not unusual dogs of his age to be on the scrawny side. They tend to fill out a bit as they get to 18-24 months. Unless he has a medical problem, he won't starve himself.


----------



## Lovkins mama (Dec 15, 2011)

Great question. I have the same problem Lovkins wants to eat everyone else's food but his.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Also might help to feed twice a day.


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I have always been told the main difference in puppy food is that is has a higher protein % to it. Since our regular dog food has all the protein plus some of any puppy food I have found, we just stick with a good healthy dog food for all stages of life unless there are medical reasons to do something different.


----------



## Rachel (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks Jmm and Elisabeth, your experiences were very informational! I'm going to pick up the Newman's next Friday - it seems to a good food, and I know he likes it...


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Paislee was really scrawny or it seemed to me and I was worried even though she eats really well...I only feed her twice a day so I started getting worried that even though it was the "right" amount it wasn't enough but she has really started to fill out more...not bigger or heavier even but she is just a little fuller and not bony....she is about 15 months at the end of the month....


----------

